# Going back to horses after a long break



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am a new poster to this forum, usually use the 'dog chat' section so firstly, "Hi" 

I am nearly 43 and have had a long break from horses, selling my own pony in my mid 20's after losing my confidence and being reluctant to ride. I spent my school years around horses, mucking out at riding schools in return for rides, helping with friends horses and then having the pleasure of owning my own pony too. 

A few years ago I dabbled with the idea of riding again and was going to enquire at a local school about some private lessons but my mother was taken seriously ill so that idea got put on the back burner but has been reignited following a conversation at work with a friend who has just bought a new pony for her children. We were talking about how much we just enjoyed being around horses, spending time at the yard, grooming, mucking out and generally doing all of those horsey things but I know that I also want to get back in the saddle. 

A friend of mine has also, within the last 2 years, rediscovered her love of horses and now has 2 and a filly that she has recently bought.

I am lucky to live on the edge of town so have some wonderful countryside on my doorstep including a couple of riding schools and so my idea is forming.....

I am going to enquire about some lessons to brush up and regain my confidence and then take it from there. I have been looking at part loan/shares with some interest lately, I know that at present I couldn't afford the outright purchase nor the upkeep alone as I work part time whilst my son (12) is still young. 

So, I shall be dipping in and out of here with interest to see what's new in the world of horses and if anyone has any advice on getting back in the saddle after a long break I would welcome it.

Rach x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good on you!

I miss being around horses and will occasionally get the opportunity to ride - and I love it!

This time of year, riding out in the misty mornings is bliss.

Having some lessons is a good idea to get you back in the groove. You will be sore at first, but that will wear off. Buy some Radox 

Have fun!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Lola71 said:


> I am a new poster to this forum, usually use the 'dog chat' section so firstly, "Hi"
> 
> I am nearly 43 and have had a long break from horses, selling my own pony in my mid 20's after losing my confidence and being reluctant to ride. I spent my school years around horses, mucking out at riding schools in return for rides, helping with friends horses and then having the pleasure of owning my own pony too.
> 
> ...


you never forget it, it gets in your blood. Well done you for taking it up again. I think a couple of lessons just to get you back in the saddle is a great idea too. good luck.


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm 40 and got back into horses 2 years ago after being without for 20 :yikes: odd years.
I'm so glad I did, I just love it, even the mud,rain and crappy winter weather doesn't bother me


----------



## robinsons (Feb 21, 2014)

It's always good to go back to horses.They are so warm and lovely


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

All I will say is they have and are getting more expensive to maintain!!!!!

Apart from that do it 


Proud to be very skint most of the time because I own the most wonderful pony.


----------

